# Any way to get Emojis on JellyBean yet?



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I know its trivial but my girl has an iphone and is all about these emojis. I was using them on CM9 and theyre pretty cool, just wondering if anyone has come across a way to see them in JB.

I have tried cutting and pasting the fonts into the system>fonts

I have also tried adding on the emoji dictionary through android keyboard setting to no avail.

Any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Settings > Language & Input > Android Keyboard (Settings) > Add-on Dictionaries > Emoji for English words.


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Settings > Language & Input > Android Keyboard (Settings) > Add-on Dictionaries > Emoji for English words.


Ive done this. It doesnt do anything


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

It doesn't show the Emoji's when they come in?


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> It doesn't show the Emoji's when they come in?


nope it formats it very weird and they dont show up


----------



## Sing1gniS (Dec 19, 2011)

A really small, black and white emoji comes through. My wife sent me a basketball with her iphone and a ball going through a net is what I got. Totally different and really small.


----------



## JstnBsn (Jun 29, 2012)

I haven't received any but to type them you just type the word and then hit the autocorrect bar when the symbol pops up. try "phone" "baseball" "basketball" "smile" and zodiac signs. I haven't found any other ones.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the emoji KB enabled as well and even when I type words like basketball, smile, etc I don't get the option to choose the symbol like I've seen others :Kanye shrug:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JstnBsn (Jun 29, 2012)

WormDoes said:


> I have the emoji KB enabled as well and even when I type words like basketball, smile, etc I don't get the option to choose the symbol like I've seen others :Kanye shrug:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


do you have the word prediction enabled?


----------



## Seminole (Aug 23, 2011)

Running jelly bean 1.9 using hand cent sms with the emoji add on installed and I can send them back and forth with my girlfriend that's using a stock nexus with same apps. Not sure about other people able to receive them or not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JstnBsn (Jun 29, 2012)

I was able to see these, sent from an iPhone.

������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������������

(Should show up on your phone)

EDIT: Nevermind, they don't show up on the forum. Anyways, someone sent me a bunch from their iPhone and I could see black and white versions.


----------

